# Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

hallo.
ich  habe eine DSL-Flatrate und telefoniere VoIP, also über das Internet. Im Telefonverzeichnis meiner FritzBOX FON WLAN sehe ich nun, dass seit 5 Tagen täglich eine 0900-Nr. angewählt wird, sogar zu Zeiten, wenn niemand zu Hause ist! Eine Rechnung habe ich noch nicht.
Wie ist so etwas denkbar?

Viele Grüße
Günter


----------



## stieglitz (7 Juni 2005)

Grundsätzlich, nein.
Hast du noch eine ISDN.Karte oder Modem angeschlossen, die mit der
Telefonbuchse verbunden ist, z.B. zum faxen?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

Hat der PC eine direkte Verbindung zu einer ISDN-Anlage? Also nicht nur über eine Netzwerkkarte, sondern auch über USB oder die serielle Schnittstelle? Dann gäbe es ein potenzielles "Schlupfloch" für Dialereinwahlen.


----------



## stieglitz (7 Juni 2005)

und schau auch mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Juni 2005)

Fuer die mit der Fritzbox nicht vertrauten: die Fritzbox Fon Wlan ist mehr oder minder eine vollwertige Telefonanlage, die das Routen von Gespraechen sowohl auf einen Festnetzanschluss wie auch auf VoIP Anbieter unterstuetzt, je nach eingestellten Regeln, und dabei zwei Nebenstellenanschluesse unterstuetzt. Kein derzeitiger VoIP Anbieter erlaubt derzeit 0900 Anwahlen, daher bleibt als einzige Moeglichkeit, dass das Teil so eingestellt ist, dass 0900 Verbindungen ueber das Festnetz geroutet werden. Entscheidende Frage ist:

-Ist die Fritzbox neben DSL/Kabel auch direkt ans Telefonnetz angeschlossen?

Hat jetzt der Computer auch noch eine Telefonverbindung zur Fritzbox, z.B. fuer Faxe, und hat sich ein Dialer installiert, ist eine Anwahl im geschilderten Szenario moeglich. 
Zweite Frage ist also:
-Ist ein Modem des Computers an eine der beiden Telefonnebenstellenanschluesse der Fritzbox angeschlossen?

Nur wenn beide Fragen mit ja beantwortet werden koennen, ist eine Dialereinwahl vom Computer moeglich (Missbrauch ueber ein angeschlossenes Telefon (Schnurlos?) waere aber auch sonst denkbar)
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2005)

Besteht eine Möglichkleit, genauer zu sagen, _welche_ 0900er-Nummer angewählt wird? (Frage an den user oben oder an andere, dann eben zu lesen als rage, ob es evtl. eine Protokollierung gibt? Die sollte in jedem Falle gut aufgehoben werden...)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Kein derzeitiger VoIP Anbieter erlaubt derzeit 0900 Anwahlen, daher bleibt als einzige Moeglichkeit, dass das Teil so eingestellt ist, dass 0900 Verbindungen ueber das Festnetz geroutet werden.
> TSCN



Die 0900er Nr. (übrigens 090032669000) wurde über das Festnetz geroutet. Die Fritz Box ist am Splitter angeschlossen und zum Faxen ist ein Modem angeschlossen.
Ich habe jetzt die 019... und 0900 in der Box gesperrt und der Spuk hat aufgehört. Nur auf die Rechnung bin ich gespannt. Meine Tools finden keinen Dialer auf meinem PC. Ist schon seltsam. Da wir schnurlose telefone haben, könnte rein theoretisch jemand von draußen telefonieren, wenn die Frequenz stimmt....

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2005)

Günther schrieb:
			
		

> 090032669000 .... Meine Tools finden keinen Dialer auf meinem PC.


Höchst wahrscheinlich hat die Nummer nichts mit dem PC zu tun, sondern Deine Vermutung könnte sich bestätigen, dass die irgend jemand telefonisch genutzt hat. Die Rufnummerngasse 0900*3* ist nicht für Dialer bestimmt.

Gemäß Datenbank der RegTP ist der Rufnummerninhaber die 





> MATERNA GmbH
> Vosskuhle 37
> 
> 44141 Dortmund


Ich war mal so frei und habe für uns hier deren Hotline bemüht ( siehe www.mater**.de ). Der Gesprächspartner teilte sehr freundlich mit, dass es sich hier um *SMS im Festnetz* handelt. Die Preise richten sich nach den versandten Nachrichten und bewegen sich z. B. zwischen 9 Cent für eine einfache SMS und 17 bzw. 33 Cent bei Paket-SMS.
Falls SMS-Versand über das Festnetztelefon ausgeschlossen wird, könnte tatsächlich eben doch auch ein Programm am PC verantwortlich sein, aber eben so ein ganz spezielles für den Versand von SMS.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*Auch*

Bei mir wurde heute Nacht auch über 090032669000 angerufern wurde aber sofort aufgelegt konte nicht mal abnehmen. Wir haben ne 0190 sperre.

Reicht ne 0190 spere???????

Wer ist das mit dieser Nummer???? :evil:


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

*Re: Auch*



			
				Sören schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht ne 0190 spere???????


Für abgehende Gespräche ja, da die 0900er Sperre da mit einbezogen ist (zumindest bei der T-Com).





			
				Sören schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist das mit dieser Nummer????


Eine Servicenummer der zuvor genannten Firma. Wahrscheinlich wollte Dir jemand eine SMS senden.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (2 Februar 2006)

Hierzu sei ein kleiner Tip angemerkt: Es gibt "Gewinnanrufe" bei denen man durch die Nachwahl einer Zahl abfragen kann, was man gewonnen hat. Eine höhere Rechnung  gewinnt man damit auf jeden Fall !  . Hatte vor einiger Zeit so einen Anruf auf der T-Net Box und habe mal bei T-Com nachgefragt, wie das geht? Durch die Nachwahl der Ziffer werde eine neue Verbindung hergestellt, die *trotz 0190 / 0900 Sperre bei der Telekom* zu stand kommt!! Soweit die Auskunft eines Mitarbeiters bei der 0800 330 1000. Was der Spaß kostet, hängt von der durch Nachwahl angewählten Nummer ab.  :evil: Soviel zur Sperre der teuren Rufnummerngassen :wall:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*090032669000*

Es handelt sich hierbei um SMS im FESTNETZ welche in diesem fall ANYWAY betreibt. diese teilen dir im prinzip mit das einer versucht hat dir eine SMS aufs festnetz zu senden was aber nicht geklappt hat. ALSO KEINE ANGST, KEIN DEALER !


----------



## Di Giovanni (15 August 2006)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*

Wir haben auch ein Schnurloses Telefon von Simens mit dem man SMS verschicken kann. Im Telefon ist dieser SMS Provider 090032669000 voteingestellt. Diese Nummer ist somit ein SMS Versand per Festnetz. Eine Rechnung wird kommen, aber in einem normalem Rahmen.

Gruß

Michael Di Giovanni


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2006)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*



			
				Di Giovanni schrieb:
			
		

> Im Telefon ist dieser SMS Provider 090032669000 voteingestellt. Diese Nummer ist somit ein SMS Versand per Festnetz.


Das glaube ich nicht. Die Nummer gehört der Materna GmbH und sieht nicht gerade aus, wie die Nummer einer Kurzmitteilungszentrale. Zu dem ist die Nummerngasse 09003 für Entertainment vorbehalten.


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2006)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*

in der Schweiz ist die Nummer  für SMS im Festnetz  vorgesehenen
http://www.swiss-sms-center.ch/sms4all/faq/empfang_im_festnetz


> Obwohl 09003266900 als Empfangsnummer eingestellt ist, kann ich keine SMS empfangen.


auch in Deutschland scheint es den Dienst über die Nummer zu geben
http://gigaset.siemens.com/shc/0,1935,de_de_0_11249_rArNrNrNrN,00.html


> Hinweis für SMS
> Damit Sie ab 1.1.2006 weiterhin den SMS-im-Festnetz-Dienst von Anny Way ( www.sms-im-festnetz.de ) mit Ihrem Gigaset Serie 4000 ff. nutzen können, ist es notwendig, dass Sie die in Ihrem Telefon gespeicherte bisherige Rufnummer 019001504 des Anny Way-SMS-Zentrums, die nur noch bis 31.12.2005 verfügbar ist, in die aktuelle Rufnummer 09003266900 ändern.



PS:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem ist die Nummerngasse 09003 für Entertainment vorbehalten.


Das sind Empfehlungen, an die sich niemand  zu halten braucht, oder sind irgendwelche 
Sanktionen oder Überwachungen vorgesehen?  Was heißt Entertainment?
Soweit mir bekannt gibt es keine bindende Spezifikation dafür.

PPS:
was das Ganze noch mit der Threadüberschrift zu tun hat?


> Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2006)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*

Ich stelle "erfreut" fest, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin mit einer AVM-Box und merkwürdigen einwahlen zu Mehrwertnummern.
Bei mir waren es mehrmals 8 Einwahlen zu 11880. Gesamtkosten bisjetzt ca. 55 Euro. Habe die Nummer bei der Telekom und in der Box gesperrt. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal kurzschließen. 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2006)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*

...die oben genannte Nummer erscheint dann, wenn bei uns ein Anruf nicht entgegengenommen wird.

Dann bekommen wir eine SMS aufs Handy geschickt - von diesem Dienst...!


Also KEIN DIALER  !!!!



Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*

Ich nutze ebenfalls eine Fritzbox zusammen mit einem Siemens Schnurlos-Telefon mit Anrufbeantworter.

Im Telefon ist die 090032669000 als Festnetz-SMS-Versand eingestellt.
Falls jemand auf den Anrufbeantworter spricht (bei meiner Abwesenheit) wird eine SMS an mein Handy gesendet.

In meiner Ereignisliste der Fritzbox taucht ebenfalls die 090032669000 auf zu Zeiten, in denen ich nicht zuhause bin. Allerdings war eine Sekunde davor immer ein eingehender Anruf. Da sich meine Telefonkosten bisher nicht sehr geändert haben und die 090032669000 nicht im Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom auftaucht, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Dienst kostenlos ist.

Trotzdem ist doch so eine Ereignisübersicht als Kontrolle sehr beruhigend 

Gruß
Juergen


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: Dialer funktioniert über DSL ??*

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit der Nummer 090032669000 und wusste zunächst nicht was dies sein soll.

Allerdings habe ich mich dann daran erinnert, dass ich über Festnetz eine SMS versendet habe. Dies ist wohl über diese Rufnummer geschehen. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich auch nicht, da ich in der FritzBox eine 0900er Sperre drin habe.


----------

